# RAGofAZ 2 Litter of Parvo Puppies



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Saw this come across my FB news thread. Rescue a Golden of Arizona had two litters of puppies surrendered from a BYB all suffering from parvo. Sounds like a couple are coming around but two still aren't eating. All around sad, and it makes me angry at the breeder who was there for the pups when they could generate a sale but quickly abdicated all responsibility as soon they were no longer returning a positive return on investment. So thankful that these pups have been given a fighting chance via the rescue.

Rescue A Golden of Arizona - Rescue A Golden of Arizona


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Saying a prayer for those puppies. They don't deserve such a crummy start in life and such low odds for survival. There must be a special place in hell for the people who treat their lives so casually.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

May those people suffer horribly in this life too


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope they make it.

Sadly, that breeder will have more parvo in the next litters because it is in his facility.


----------



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

That is so horrible and unfortunately I have dealt with this sort of thing first hand. I was lucky enough to convince the breeder to surrender the litter as well as the mother. Pulled them all through and still get to see a couple of them as healthy adults. Such a viscous virus!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers for these little ones. 
As to the breeder, what goes around comes around.

If anyone wants to make a donation to help with the Vet care expenses for these little ones, Rescue a Golden of AZ has a donation link provided on this page.

Rescue A Golden of Arizona - Rescue A Golden of Arizona

Rescue a Golden of Arizona is a 501 (C) 3 Non profit, your donations are tax deductible.

About us:
Rescue A Golden of Arizona - About



> About Rescue A Golden of Arizona
> 
> 
> RAGofAZ is a 501(C)(3) non-profit, shelterless, all volunteer organization dedicated to the rescue, evaluation and placement of Golden Retrievers who lost their homes through no fault of their own. Our volunteer network spans the entire State of Arizona and sometimes beyond. We receive no compensation other than the deep satisfaction of knowing that we are saving the lives of these dogs that are uniquely intuitive, patient, eager to please, hilarious clowns, and mostly dear friends.
> ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Update on the pups*

https://www.facebook.com/RAGofAZ

*Tuesday, November 18th-*

Doing SO much better! Carly on the left and Molly on the right will be able to go home to new families on Friday! Their white blood cell counts have more than doubled and they are feeling good enough to come off IV meds and move to oral medication. Our Charlie has much improved and we are hopeful that he will be able to leave this weekend as well. Paws crossed for a good night. We are ever so grateful for your continued support both emotional and financial. Needless to say, their care is very costly!




















Morning update on the pups...both Gus and Tug are coming off IV support today and on to oral antibiotics and meds. They will likely go home tomorrow! Molly and Carly, our little girls, are eating and making great progress. Charlie is having the hardest time--he was sleeping up next to the cage and was difficult to photograph. Molly is already letting the technician know when she has peed by crying that she wants her bedding changed---what a princess!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Wednesday, November 19th update-*

https://www.facebook.com/RAGofAZ

Update: Gus and Tug both went home to happy but going to be really tired families! Molly and Carly are both going home Friday morning. Charlie has done a 180 and is sitting up and making noise in his cage. Would not be surprised if he went home Friday with the girls or Saturday!!!



















The Vet care expenses to treat these pups for Parvo is well over $10K dollars, if you'd like to make a donation to help pay these expenses, RAGofAZ is a 501 (C) 3 Non profit Rescue Group, your donation may be tax deductible. 

You can make a donation here-

Rescue A Golden of Arizona - Rescue A Golden of Arizona


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*God Bless*

God Bless RagsofAZ and Molly and Carly!!
My first dog, Mimi, a Bichon Frise, I bought from a puppy store, had parvo. Mimi almost died, but was pulled through with lots of love from her vet and us. Very horrible illness and extremely expensive.


----------

